# Bell's/Kitah/Starmaid storage tubs direct to forum members....



## reptalica (May 31, 2015)

Good afternoon forumites,

I have been toying with this idea for a little while now and I've noticed there has been quite a demand for the various branded plastic storage tubs that many of us use for their reptile collections / breeding programs etc. 

By posting this I am hoping to get an idea from those who would like to purchase these tubs in bulk or even smaller amounts. Obviously the more you buy the greater the discount it attracts.

Personally, I am looking to buy a larger quantity of the Bell's 80 litre under bed plastic storage tubs which keep your larger adult type Womas in my case. 

So over to you guys......I just want you to let me know if in the future what brand / size tubs you might be looking for.

Obviously I would need a reasonable demand of a certain size for it to be worthwhile.

If you have any other questions or requests please feel free to ask.

Oh and they are officially unavailable from Bunnings anymore. Although they may still have what's left.


----------



## Planky (May 31, 2015)

If you didn't already know You can get those for 50 each from bunnings


----------



## reptalica (May 31, 2015)

Planky said:


> If you didn't already know You can get those for 50 each from bunnings



Yeah mate I have been in touch with the supplier and Bunnings and the manufacturer/supplier have had a falling out with each other so unless they still have stock these will be unavailable from Bunnings anymore.


----------

